# Can anyone help me????



## alden223

I’m 30 years old. I am in my second marriage and I have had several other relationships. They all start the same way, a strong desire to be close and exciting sex. After a few months, the desire for sex starts to wane. After a year I desire sex maybe once a week and it goes down from there. My first marriage ended after 5 years because my wife had an affair. I can't say I blame her much. I don't want my second one to go the same way. We have been married for 2 years now, and I am having trouble maintaining once a week sex. She is very sexual and would like much more. I have also been on the pill for 13 years and I have recently (3 months ago) started taking St. Johns Wort for minor depression. I have no trouble achieving orgasm once I am aroused. 
How can I increase my sexual desire? Could being on the pill have an effect?


----------



## draconis

Many medications can effect your sex drive, chemical changes in your body can too depending on your age.

Talk to your doctor and or a phychologist as your issue may not be physical but psychological.

draconis


----------



## lorip_curtiss

Try something new that you would have never thought about doing that you both are comfortable with. Talk about it, see what secret disires she has and try to fullfill them (no matter how crazy they may seem). It will give you guys a chance to get to know each other on a much more intimate level if you just let go of your inhibitions and do something new. You may learn something new about her you never knew before that may really tickle your pickle! My best suggestion...get her some toys and learn how to use them. Just because your hoo hoo may not be working doesnt mean you cant still please her ( or at least help her please herself).


----------



## Liza

Think about what attracted to your wife in the first place. Are those things still there? Perhaps you just need some creative ways to stay attarctive and aroused by your wife. Talk with someone in specialises in this area.


----------



## GinaGrey

Is it that you have no drive? Or are you just bored and looking for ideas to spice things up? Maybe if you got more romance that would help?

Let me know if you would like some ideas.

Gina Gray


----------

